# Gartenhaus



## Stoer (26. Jan. 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte das Dach meines Gartenhauses mit Naturmaterial eindecken.

Fragen:

Wie lange halten Schilfmatten (Baumarkt) der Witterung stand ?
Gibt es empfehlenswerte Alternativen, z.B. Heidematten ?
Gibt es, außer festtackern, noch andere Befestigungsmöglichkeiten ?


----------



## laolamia (26. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Gartenhaus*

hallo!

also meine schilfmatten auf dem insektenhotel waren nach 2-3 jahren fast vollstaendig hin 
es soll ja haeuser in norddeutschland geben da haelt es laenger.... ist aber keine schilfmatte aus dem baumarkt.

mir ware der pflegeaufwand zu hoch.

schiefer und ton sind ja auch natur..
und hier gab es mal was

gruss lao


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (26. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Gartenhaus*

Hi Peter,

ich würde das Dach mit OSB Platten belegen und danach Bitumendachschindeln draufnageln.

Oder, wenn Du es im Winter als Überwinterungshaus für einige Pflanzen nutzen willst, könntest Du auch diese verstärkten Doppelstegplatten aufbringen, allerdings sollten die Witterungsfest sein und nicht brüchig werden.

Oder du machst ne Dachbegrünung, aber ob das bei der Schräge hält 

Oder Du nimmst Bambusmatten anstatt Schilfmatten, die halten etwas länger.


----------



## karsten. (26. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Gartenhaus*

Hallo

oder sowas
gibt´s je nach Region in Sägewerken für kleines Geld

mfG


----------



## Hexe_Mol (26. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Gartenhaus*

hallo peter 

ich finde die idee, eines "natürlichen" daches toll! 
aber du solltest auf jeden fall direkt auf das dach erstmal eine sehr witterungsbeständige bedachung aufbringen (für mich sieht das auf dem foto momentan aus, als wäre nur ne ganz dünne schwarze plastikfolie drauf ) und erst danach bzw. oben drauf an was natürliches denken. sonst kannst du nämlich innerhalb weniger jahre ein neues gartenhaus kaufen, weil es anfängt zu "modern".wir haben ein ganz ähnliches bausatz-gartenhaus und die "witterungsbeständige dacheindeckung" die damals dabei war, hat keine 2 jahre gehalten. 

wenn der entsprechende "schutzbelag" drauf ist, dann würde mir persönlich ein bepflanztes dach sehr gut gefallen, bei einer derart geringen schräge, geht das auch völlig problemlos. vielleicht magst du ja mal hier und hier schauen, ich habe sowas letztes jahr 2x im "mini-format" realisiert, aber das liese sich natürlich auch problemlos für ein gartenhausdach machen.


----------



## Wuzzel (26. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Gartenhaus*

Hallo zusammen:

1. Gründach geht trotz der Schräge, allerdings aus statischen Gründen wohl nicht auf diesem Haus in Elementbauweise. Schräge Gründächer sind alles nur ne Frage der Konstruktion. 
2. Ein Schilfdach hält 30 Jahre und mehr, wenn es richtig gemacht ist, die einfach aufgetackerten Schilfmatten aus dem Baumarkt sind was fuer wenige Jahre und auch dann halten diese ja nicht dicht. 
Ein richtig aufbebautes Reetdach würde ein vielfaches des Hauses kosten. (mal nach Reetdach googeln oder bei wikipedia gucken)
3. Auf dem Bild sieht man meiner Meinung nach die installierte mitgelieferte Bitumendachbahn. Diese ist nur eine Noteindeckung  und auf Dauer nicht geeignet, da nicht UV Beständig. Wie Rald schon schrieb macht man hier in der Regel Bitumenschindeln drüber (oder auch Schweißbahn, mindestens 2 lagig)
4. Mir fällt als dauerhafte natuerliche Dacheindeckung noch die gute alte Holzschindel ein, da bist Du allerdings in Preisregionen zwischen 30 und 80 Euro je QM unterwegs. 
5. Rindendach. !!?? Karsten ist ja bekannt für kreative Vorschläge und schon aus Peer Gynt wissen wir 





> Ein Rindendach Tut's auch wider Wetter und Ungemach.


 Karsten kannst Du was zu Haltbarkeit und Aufbau sagen ? 

Persönlich würde ich bei der Hütte erst mal ein ordenliches dichtes Dach aus Schweißbahnen drauf machen und darauf eine dekorative natuerliche Dacheindeckung, die eben zur Not alle paar Jahre erneuert wird. Allerdings sollte dabei die Schweißbahn nicht verletzt werden. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## karsten. (26. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Gartenhaus*

das Bild is ja nicht von mir 

aber

bei uns im Forst ist eine Hütte (ich hab sie bisher nicht fotografiert)
deren Rindendach steht bestimmt schon 20 Jahre

sicherlich muss man mal was reparieren   na und 

der Aufbau von Naturdächern ist doch immer gleich 
egal ob Stein, Laub, Palmen  Reet oder Rinde 

die sind ja nicht richtig dicht 
sondern das Wasser wird von oben nach unten durch seine Adhäsion bis zur Traufkante abgeleitet

bei Reet oder Gras bedarf es eben einer dicken fest gestopften Auflage und einen Winkel größer 45°

damit die Tropfen sich daran lang hangeln können 

die Rindenstücke müssen sich wie bei Dachschindel überlappen .
übrigens eine Stülpschalung mit Schwartenbretter geht natürlich auch

ein Gründach ist mit Blähton oder Blähschiefer (leicht) sicher auch machbar

mfG


----------



## Stoer (26. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Gartenhaus*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps.
das Gartenhäuschen steht schon 10 Jahre und ich habe die Dachpappe alle 2 Jahre mit einer neuen Bitumenschicht versehen, es ist also dicht.
Das Gartenhäuschen dient nur als Geräteschuppen.
Da ich ihm im letzten Jahr diesen skandinavischen Anstrich verpasst habe, passt meiner Meinung nach die schwarze Dachpappe nicht mehr zum Gesamtbild.
Schindel gefallen mir persönlich auch nicht !
Die Dachpappe wollte ich drauflassen und diese nur mit einem haltbaren Naturmaterial kaschieren.
Da ich beruflich stark eingebunden bin, darf die Neugestalltung vor allem nicht viel Zeit kosten.


----------



## karsten. (26. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Gartenhaus*

Hallo Peter 
wenn Dein Dach dicht ist
ist es doch egal was drauf kommt
nagelst einfach ein paar Leisten in Traufrichtung und tackerst darauf was bei
hornbach obi usw. rumsteht 

mfg


----------



## Stoer (26. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Gartenhaus*



karsten. schrieb:


> nagelst einfach ein paar Leisten in Traufrichtung und tackerst darauf was bei
> hornbach obi usw. rumsteht
> QUOTE]
> 
> Und genau das ist das Problem, denn wenn es erst raufgetackert ist sollte es schon eine Weile halten !


----------



## Wuzzel (26. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Gartenhaus*



karsten. schrieb:


> ein Gründach ist mit Blähton oder Blähschiefer (leicht) sicher auch machbar



Bei dem Haus tippe ich auf ein älteres Modell eines nordeutschen Herstellers der mit J anfängt ? Liege ich da richtig ? Die waren meines Wissens für eine Schneelast von 75 kg ausgelegt. Soweit ich informiert bin fängt ein extensiv begrüntes Gründach bei ca. 50kg an (man muss ja das Gewicht bei mit Wasser gesättigtem Substrat berücksichtigen). Solange es nicht schneit vermutlich kein Problem. Wenn man aber Schneelast oder sonstige Lasten (begehen zur Instandhaltung) dazu rechnet... eher grenzwerrtig. 
Natürlich sind bei uns die Statiken meist auf der sicheren Seite gerechnet, aber derzeit werden auf Grund der Erfahrungen der letzten Winter auch die Schneelastgrenzen in vielen Regionen hochgesetzt. 
Ganz ohne Risiko ist das Gewicht eines Gründaches bei so einem Haus sicher nicht. Bei diesen Elementhäusern werden kleinst nötige Querschnitte beim Holz genommen. 

Das Rindendach gefällt mir sehr gut und passt auch zum skandinavischen Flair. 
Ich befürchte aber das man bei allen Naturdächern mal nachbessern muss. 
Am Rande... wenn Du statt alle zwei Jahre nur ne Dachpappe aufzunageln mal eine richtige Schweißbahn aufbringst hast Du lange lange Ruhe mit der Dichtigkeit und könntest darüber dekoratif nach der von Karsten benannten Methode was drauftackern. Mit dem Nachteil das man optisch ab und an mal nachhübschen muss. Das ist aber doch flott gemacht. 

Haltbar, natürlich und pflegeleicht ist immer verbunden mit hohem Preis (richtiges Reetdach oder Zederschindeln). 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## laolamia (26. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Gartenhaus*



karsten. schrieb:


> Hallo Peter
> w tackerst darauf was bei
> hornbach obi usw. rumsteht



ich wuerde allen mittarbeitern raten sich zu bewegen... :smoki


----------



## Christine (26. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Gartenhaus*

laolamia, der war gut


----------

